

Import 10M Stack Overflow Questions into Neo4j In Minutes - amirouche
http://neo4j.com/blog/import-10m-stack-overflow-questions/

======
haddr
Long time since i used neo4j last time and now i see it has a neat visual
tool!

------
hmottestad
GraphDB is not related to Neo4j.

GraphDB is an RDF database.

~~~
vineet
Yeah, the title is incorrect.

Not sure if this is the right reason to do so, but I have 'flagged' the link
for this reason.

~~~
dang
We changed the title from "GraphDB: Explore StackOverflow with Neo4j".

------
nkrustev
GraphDB formerly known as OWLIM is an enterprise grade semantic repository
from Ontotext AD used for the BBC World Cup 2010 and Olympics 2012 Websites.
[http://ontotext.com/products/ontotext-
graphdb/](http://ontotext.com/products/ontotext-graphdb/)

